# World Form Number 3



## aerotd (Aug 25, 2006)

Guys,

Does anyone know the Sae Gay Hyung Sam Bu form?  I've done it once in class and can't remember all the steps now.  I know it has round kicks down the middle.  
Thanks


----------



## rustyself (Aug 26, 2006)

hello,

sae kye hyung sam bu uses the same patterns as world forms 1 and 2, the exception being the block is a choong dan yup mahk ki that is excecuted from hu kul ja seh, and the kick is a roundhouse, or tollyo cha ki, using the ball of the foot.  ki haps are done on the final kick going each way, same as the previous 2 world forms.

hope that helps.


Tang Soo!


----------

